# Time for another forum chat..



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

Why isn`t my latest batch of photos showing up in my Lightroom menu folder? All the old ones are there, but NOT the most recent batch i uploaded to my laptop a week ago. About time i figure this one out. Thanks,


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 6, 2018)

Can you see the images on your desktop outside of LR?

--Ken


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

YES.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 6, 2018)

How did you 'upload' these images to your laptop? Did you use Lightroom for that, or did you use something else? Lightroom is not a browser; it does not automatically see new images. These images have to be 'imported' first, and that happens when you use Lightroom to copy the images from the memory card to the computer. If you use something else for that, then you have to import the new images into Lightroom after they were copied to the computer.


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

As far as the upload i transferred the data from my Canon camera to the laptop with an usb cable (like i always do) ...are we even on the same page here??

When hitting import inside LR, the new batch does NOT appear in the folder to the left with all the various dates for photography batches. Basically the current files on my laptop show up when hitting import, but not the most recent one. I tried looking around if there was a page 2 or something, but no luck.

I tried to open Lightroom 10 times and hit import but the most recent batch does not show up, period.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 6, 2018)

Bjørn said:


> As far as the upload i transferred the data from my Canon camera to the laptop with an usb cable (like i always do) ...are we even on the same page here??


Apparently not. I'm not asking about the *hardware* you used, I'm asking about the *software* you used for the actual copying.



Bjørn said:


> When hitting import inside LR, the new batch does NOT appear in the folder to the left with all the various dates for photography batches. Basically the current files on my laptop show up when hitting import, but not the most recent one. I tried looking around if there was a page or or something, but no luck.
> 
> I tried to open Lightroom 10 times and hit import but they do not show up, period.


Can you show a screenshot? I'm still not 100% sure that I understand your workflow.


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

What ? Software?  Copying ?

A screenshot of what ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 6, 2018)

Bjørn said:


> What ? Software?  Copying ?
> 
> A screenshot of what ?


You could have used Lightroom to do the copying, you could have used EOS Utility to do the copying, you could have used Explorer or Finder to do the copying....shall I go on?

We are trying to understand your import workflow, so that we might have a better chance of answering your initial question. To that end, a couple of screenshots would help....one from Explorer or Finder showing the folder containing the images and the full path back to the root directory of the drive, and another showing the Import dialog, so we can try to figure out what's happening.


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

Ok... working...


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

When i hook up the camera to the laptop and turn on the camera power a box automatically pops up on the screen letting me choose which images to upload. What software this is i have no idea. IT DOES NOT SAY ! My computers software something??? The icon on the bottom is of two white mountain peaks against a dark sky if that means anything.  This is what i always have used so i don`t choose a particular software to upload any of my images. 

I`m the type of guy who do not care what operating system i have, but i think it`s Windows 10 but i could be wrong. Still i would like to figure this out.


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

Roger out..


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 6, 2018)

Bjørn said:


> When i hook up the camera to the laptop and turn on the camera power a box automatically pops up on the screen letting me choose which images to upload. What software this is i have no idea. IT DOES NOT SAY ! My computers software something??? The icon on the bottom is of two white mountain peaks against a dark sky if that means anything.  This is what i always have used so i don`t choose a particular software to upload any of my images.
> 
> I`m the type of guy who do not care what operating system i have, but i think it`s Windows 10 but i could be wrong. Still i would like to figure this out.


That does not sound like Lightroom, so we really have to see some screenshots to understand your workflow.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 6, 2018)

Bjørn said:


> When hitting import inside LR, the new batch does NOT appear in the folder to the left with all the various dates for photography batches. Basically the current files on my laptop show up when hitting import, but not the most recent one. I tried looking around if there was a page 2 or something, but no luck.


Ok, so we know that you used a USB cable to connect your camera to your PC.  I suspect that the Window's File Explorer (or whatever it is now called in W10) moved the files for you.  So, a couple of questions to better understand and possibly further troubleshoot.  And if they seem elementary, I apologize, but nobody wants to make assumptions so we are trying to build a common ground to work from.

Do you know which folder the images were copied to?  Can you look at that folder on your desktop?  Is this folder inside another folder?
Now, when you are in LR, what does it show for the last photos imported?
And, when you try to import the photos in LR, can you see the folder where the images are located?  If not, can you see a parent folder if it is in another folder?  You should be able to navigate around your PC in the Import window - are you able to do so?
Can you report back on these?

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 6, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> That does not sound like Lightroom, so we really have to see some screenshots to understand your workflow.


I am suspecting that his PC is recognizing the camera/card as a drive and Windows' explorer is handling the copy or move.

--Ken


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

Do you want me to attach pics from within Lightroom or just from my folder on the laptop ?


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> That does not sound like Lightroom, so we really have to see some screenshots to understand your workflow.



That`s because what i am describing has nothing to do with Lightroom. It`s what i am doing on my laptop before i enter LR.


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

The march 7th 2018 batch is the last time i uploaded. LR for some odd reason does not recognize my most recent upload.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank you for the screenshots.  A couple of more questions if you do not mind.

When you import your photos, do you always let LR put them in date folders, and are you letting LR create those folders, or are you creating them yourself in Windows?
And, are asking LR in the Import dialog box to move or copy the images?  
The reason I ask is that we first want to verify that the images are on the PC, and know the name and location (i.e. the path) of the folder they are in.  If that is OK, then the next question is why you cannot navigate LR to that folder to ask it to either move, copy or import in place all of the images.

--Ken


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

Nevermind.  See the 2018 without any date? Found it.. Guess for some reason it didn`t make the chronological disorder. Here`s one of them to soothe the sufferings i`ve inflicted upon y`all..


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

Ofcourse handsomely digitally remastered inside Lightroom, lol..


----------



## Bjørn (Apr 6, 2018)

Well i`m out of here...


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 7, 2018)

Glad you were able to find them.

--Ken


----------

